# Realistically made Hollywood movies about infidelity



## Bugz Bunny (Nov 28, 2011)

As we all know infidelity in hollywood nowdays is almost in every movie no matter if it is drama,thriller or comedy its everywhere and its to much glorified by directors and screenwriters and many people say that its one of the reasons for so much infidelity in real life because its portrayed as something normal...

I also noticed a double standard in hollywood movies because when its an WW then her H is portrayed as an insensitive ass who neglects his W and we should all applaud her because she found an OM who is portrayed as an charming prince who came to rescue her...but when its the WH he is considered a pig and the OW is portrayed as a homewrecking ***** that destroyed a beautiful family...

But a few days ago I watched a movie who is unusual because it actually portrayed the reality about infidelity...

The name of the movie is "*Take this Waltz*" by Sarah Polley and its actually realistic considering that its an hollywood movie...

The movie basically shows a woman starting an EA,leaving her H and a stable married life for what she thought was missing,starting a relationship with OM,but as the excitement of a new relationship cooled and the new actually got old she was al alone...

The last scene is brilliant and shows her riding on a rollercoaster that IMO symbolizes that she was going in circles of her own dysfunctionality...

Its actually rare to see in hollywood movies regarding infidelity that the grass is not greener on the other side,that when the fog lifts you see that you made a bad choice and you try to go back but your BS rejects you and the new relationship that you thought was "love" was actually only sexual and when it cooled you were alone like the main character in the last scene in the movie and that there is no happy ending when there is infidelity involved and thats why I decided to post this thread an share this rear realistically made movie by hollywood about infidelity...

Has someone watched the movie and what do you think about it...???


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gonna watch it when I get the chance. Thanks.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

I like Sarah Polley. In real life, she is actually the daughter of a man her Mom had an affair with. So she grew up not knowing that her "Dad" was not her biological Dad. She learned when she was an adult. 

She also directed "Without Her" dealing with a married couple facing Alzheimer's - Gorgon Pinsent plays the husband to Julie Christie's character (who has Alzheimer's). The film touches upon past betrayals in their relationship and how Christie's character remembers these betrayals as her memory fades. Not the main theme of the movie - which is "letting go" but thought it was handled well in the movie.

I just rented Take this Waltz on iTunes will watch it one night - thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

I read the Netflix description and it contrasts vividly with your synopsis. 

Netflix: (paraphrased)
Romantic comedy


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Netflix... lol. Chaos Theory is also a romantic comedy...

Not too realistic, but it doesn’t “glorify”. Plays on the hypocracy of adulterers and finding yourself re-evaluating your belief systems and approach to life. My WW cringed... I empathized. Entertaining, but no film. Not romantic at all. A “traumatic comedy about relationships?”

Basically, he’s out of town on business and the opportunity comes up. Bad decisions, but he does remain faithful. Wife panics hearing a woman in his hotel room and he rushes home to explain. Ends up in a car accident and rushes the pregnant mother to the hospital. Ends up they think (and his wife) that he’s the daddy. As she throws him to the curb and goes ballistic pushing for divorce, he gets a test. Finds out he’s sterile and can’t have kids... yet has a daughter. Wife was the adulterer; best friend was the father and now she’s desperate to get him back. He goes off the deep end and develops his own chaos theory approach to life. In the end, he finds peace in the standard improbable climax ending....


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Unfaithful


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Bugz Bunny said:


> As we all know infidelity in hollywood nowdays is almost in every movie no matter if it is drama,thriller or comedy its everywhere and its to much glorified by directors and screenwriters and many people say that its one of the reasons for so much infidelity in real life because its portrayed as something normal...


I've said it before, and I'll say I again--

I don't think it's portrayed as "normal," but its prevalence is due to the fact that drama requires conflict of some sort to move forward. Infidelity inherently provides conflict, making it a logical "go-to" tool in any writer's repertoire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

You live in a feminist country. If a man cheats he's a pig, a selfish scoundrel. 

If a woman cheats she is a hero, breaking the shackles of her male oppressor. 

It's really going to be something when this nation finally bottoms out. It's already happening. At some point this country will start to eat itself. The politicians and all the smooth talkers will bunker up and the world will go back to "might makes right". When the illusion of security, the lie we call civility and all its luxuries melt away women will cry and beg men to protect them from other men. 

And everyone will look up at me and say "You were right." 

And I'll look down and say "**** you."


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks, Rorschach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

The Middleman said:


> Unfaithful


Was just about to say that. Although I thought the second half of the movie was a bit far fetched.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Thanks, Rorschach.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're welcome. And thank you for noticing. 

I had that GN when I was 9 years old and everyone made fun of me. Now that Snyder made a movie it's popular, and I'm very irritated with all these fans.

*EDIT:* And thank you for spelling Rorschach properly!


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Jasel said:


> Was just about to say that. Although I thought the second half of the movie was a bit far fetched.


While the murder part of it was far fetched, I think Diane Lane's transformation from good wife and mother to a sl*t was spot on.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Silver Linings Playbook is great . Stars the girl that was in Hunger Games. Also deals with bipolar (I think thats right). May still be playing. I ordered the book from amazon.

The Dilemma is also great, about a guy who sees his best friends wife cheating nd it drives him up the wall.

My favorite Unfaithful with Diane Lane and Richard Gere

And of course The Graduate Dustin Hoffman's first role

Infidelity movies

There are websites devoted to infidelity movies, who knew?


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Not from Hollywood:

Cloud 9

In the midst of a passionate adulterous affair, a 60-year-old woman must choose between her new lover and her husband of three decades.


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

If you have a netflix app or Netflix in general that movie is on there...


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

"A Walk on the Moon" starring Diane Lane (does she specialize in this role?), Liev Schreiber, Viggo Mortensen, and Tovah Feldshuh who you would probably recognize if you were a Law&Order viewer. I saw it ten years ago and remember it as being pretty wrenching.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

"A Walk on the Moon" was good.

Not from Hollywood either, Lantana (2001)


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I never understood the appeal of the Bridges of ******* County. I never even saw it. I just didn't want to watch a movie glorifying a woman cheating on her husband. And I don't like Clint Eastwood. 
Has anyone seen Funny People?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unaware (Jan 7, 2013)

Closer


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree with
Unfaithful

and there is a swedish series you can find on DVD or online from 1975. Ingmar Bergman's 

Scenes From a Marriage

It has subtitles. It is so brilliantly accurate, it will rivet you 'til the end.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Not Hollywood:
He knew He was Right

(an OM wanna be tries to goad a young man by hanging around his SAH wife - dropping in at all hours, playing with his kid. ... horrible dramatic consequences for the couple and child)

on netflix


----------



## NewThingsGetOld (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm watching Take This Waltz now. It's good. I think Closer is good too.


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

i find not just in movies but on TV, but it always seems to be the man having the EA and his wife is a great wife ....... maybe we all see what we want to see....

it just makes me angry with my hubby even more to think about what he did to me when he had everything ???


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I wanna say the reader, but it's been a while since I've watched it. 

Watchmen. 

Nine iron. That is a mind fvck. 

Derailed. Although he didn't physically cheat, he went to the room, he chatted it up with her and continued contact. 

Closer. I love the song glass blowers daughter. I can't believe anyone would want to sleep with Jude laws piss ant character, when yummy Clive Owen is right next to you. Now she is a predator. 

Painted veil. It's sweet in twisted way. Then she had the OM baby.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Forgot Blue Valentine - which is not really about infidelity as the main theme - more about the disintegration of a marriage (the wife in the movie does run into an ex-boyfriend who is the father of her daughter which creates a crisis).


----------



## Bee2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

I liked Secret Window with Johnny Depp. The wife did everything she could to manipulate him into a divorce including crying and being nice etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

This movie we just saw, "Butter".


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

The Women, with Meg Ryan, Annette Bening, Jada Pinkett Smith, Candice Burgen and Eva Mendes...it is a total chick flick but a good one.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

The Other Man .

I liked that movie. Although Unfaithful is the best so far.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

Jasel said:


> Was just about to say that. Although I thought the second half of the movie was a bit far fetched.


...agree about the second half of the movie. And, as much as I like Diane Lane movies ...I can't watch 'Unfaithful' without wanting to beat her senseless.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

I like "The Descendants" with George Clooney.

George was a good guy who is a bit of a workaholic. Although I felt bad because his wife was dying, she was cheating with a real POSOM.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

In I don't know how she does it with Sarah Jessica Parker she has an ea. I found it realistic because it contrasted mom, kids, chaos to the allure of the pulled together attractive man at work giving her praise.

Overall it was a just another slapstick type chick flick movie but I was bored one night what can I say?


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

My favorite cheater movie is 'Unfaithful' and even though the murder was far-fetched, I smiled the second time I watched the French stud getting hit upside the head with the snow globe (a month after dday.)

I also liked Tom Berenger, Mimi Rogers, and Lorraine Bracco in 'Someone to Watch Over Me.' This one didn't involve a PA but instead focused on the EA that Tom's character developed with that of Mimi's.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

These are not necessarily realistic but they don't glorify infidelity - they show the downside:

"Comeback Season" with Ray Liotta who plays a family man/cheating husband trying to win back his wife after being kicked out.

Not necessarily realistic (saw it a while ago - think everything works out in the end) - but shows the guilt of the cheating spouse as well as the pain of the BS (who moves on). It's a comedy/drama - might be inspirational for any cheating spouse out there who is feeling guilty and needs a lift.


Another one that I caught on Netflix is "You will meet a tall dark stranger". Another comedy - but has Anthony Hopkins as an old fool who has a delayed MLC and eventually regrets it and wants to come back. Again - saw it a while ago - but in the movie Hopkin's daughter and son-in-law both have EA's. A lot of plot twists and irony. I thought it was pretty entertaining - a lot of lies and cheating and everybody gets their just desserts.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Emerald said:


> I like "The Descendants" with George Clooney.
> 
> George was a good guy who is a bit of a workaholic. Although I felt bad because his wife was dying, she was cheating with a real POSOM.


Speaking of Clooney, George Clooney in Up in the Air | Trailer & Official Movie Site


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

The Postman Always Rings Twice.

Breakfast at Tiffiany's.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> Speaking of Clooney, George Clooney in Up in the Air | Trailer & Official Movie Site


I saw that movie. When we got to the end and found out she was married, I turned to my wife and said She's a ******* pig! I actually got angry.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> I saw that movie. When we got to the end and found out she was married, I turned to my wife and said She's a ******* pig! I actually got angry.


Struck me a little close to home.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Anybody see "44 Inch Chest"? That's a pretty brutal look at infidelity. About a man and his friends who kidnap the OM who was having an affair with his wife. They lock him up in a chest and talk about what they're going to do with him for revenge. The betrayed man begins the movie looking totally destroyed by his wife's affair - a big tough gangster looking guy too. But as the movie rolls along you see that the man's buddies are a pretty sadistic bunch - so you begin to question whether their talk of killing the OM is for revenge or for entertainment.

Funny thing is, I saw all of these before I knew my wife had a PA. Some before I knew my wife had an EA. I'll have to re-watch them and see if I get more out of them...


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> Struck me a little close to home.


I'm sorry to say, I haven't kept up with your situation. If the above is true, I feel for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Cedarman said:


> Anybody see "44 Inch Chest"? That's a pretty brutal look at infidelity.


Ian McShane was GREAT.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

WhiteMousse said:


> You live in a feminist country. If a man cheats he's a pig, a selfish scoundrel.
> 
> If a woman cheats she is a hero, breaking the shackles of her male oppressor.
> 
> It's really going to be something when this nation finally bottoms out. It's already happening. At some point this country will start to eat itself. The politicians and all the smooth talkers will bunker up and the world will go back to "might makes right". When the illusion of security, the lie we call civility and all its luxuries melt away women will cry and beg men to protect them from other men. "


One not so small problem with this. I do agree that as a country we might be facing a prolonged 'bottoming out' as governments at all levels face up to not being able to afford everything they've committed themselves to. But unfortunately our laws, legal system and law enforcement are out of skew when it comes to gender equality in domestic issues and women have a huge power advantage when it comes to infidelity if they don't want to play fair. 

As long as a false report of domestic violence can result in a visit from the police, and upon determining that nothing took place they will still take the male to jail *as a matter of policy*, as long as mere accusations of abuse of children made in the middle of a legal battle will result in a multi-month jail stay until proven unsubstantiated (and zero repercussions for the accuser) and as long as there are large number of judges that will look at gender with preconceived assumptions instead of evidence, and government agencies have gender-based discrepancies in enforcement... then we have a situation that will continue to enable and reward and encourage bad behavior by one gender because of the risk/reward imbalance.

At best I think it will take a another generation to even things out with the law and courts and attitudes. At worse... never.

In the mean time, if daily life here starts looking more like Greece or Argentina (and I'm not at all sure it will) then I believe we would see more people exploiting the systems any way they can as a response.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Ian McShane was GREAT.


Thought all the characters were pretty good. The one guy played by John Hurt - man, what a twisted character!


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Not Hollywood:

Prague
Mads Mikkelsen, Stine Stengade

She's having an affair - he discovers it while they both go to reclaim his runaway father's body from Prague.


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

Bugz Bunny said:


> The name of the movie is "*Take this Waltz*" by Sarah Polley and its actually realistic considering that its an hollywood movie...
> 
> The movie basically shows a woman starting an EA,leaving her H and a stable married life for what she thought was missing,starting a relationship with OM,but as the excitement of a new relationship cooled and the new actually got old she was al alone...
> 
> ...


Just rented and watched this movie - loved it.

Here are a couple of things that stand out.
1) The woman in the movie having the affair - starts holding secrets about her feelings for someone else - and her husband HAS NO CLUE as to what is going on - he is just living his life. When they go out for anniversary dinner and she wants to talk and the husband says "we live together, we do not have to catch up." I felt like the husband in the movie - i did not have a clue what was going on with my ex but knew there was something odd.

The scene I loved was - when they see each other again - and she asked the spouse something, her husband says "if we did not have the dscussion then, we will not have it now.\" kinda the way I feel about my ex----all discussions are over now.

then her ex husband says to her "some things in life just stick" implying she didnt....
and when her former sister in law (who is an alcoholic sees her after drinking again and she says - you look down upon me, but look at you.....a line i loved was "life has gaps..you do not go trying to fill them up by screwing up"....the last scene showing her life being back to where it started is really poignant....a quietly powerful movie...


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Wacko wife exacts revenge on "abusive" husband (sick flick)

Alexandra's Project


----------



## Carlton (Sep 15, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> I read the Netflix description and it contrasts vividly with your synopsis.
> 
> Netflix: (paraphrased)
> Romantic comedy


Netflix also had "Fritz the Cat" in the children's section.

That movie is for anyone but children.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

I was in my "Monday after the kids go to the stbxw's funk" so I grilled a steak and watched "Take this Waltz" while having dinner.

First of all - a big thank you to the OP for the recommendation!

Secondly - warning to BHs (and BW's too, because they may relate): The movie is VERY realistic in its portrayal of an affair - how it develops from an simple attraction, to an EA and into a full blown PA. It also shows how the character flaws of the WW and the OM draw them together - almost inevitably. It is full of triggers, so be warned. For me, the movie is shot in my home town, so it had a lot of extra triggers. I have walked through many of the exact locations and neighborhoods, hand in hand with my stbxw.

It's a very powerful movie. One of the things I related to is how the Seth Rogan character, the clueless loving husband says (right after his wife confesses to her infatuation and EA with the OM): "I had a feeling something was wrong but I hoped it would just go away..." He was crushed, but kept himself together.

And the OM played by Luke Kirby was perfect - if you are a BH, be prepared for a visceral hatred of his character. I was so enraged at how he was always hanging around - very predatory - how he fed the dysfunctional wife's need for something "shiny and new". Her marriage meant absolutely nothing to him (and it meant nothing to her too). 

And of course, in the end the WW has been living with the OM for enough time that the shine starts to fade and she is right back to the beginning. 

Very good movie.

But be warned if you are a BS: Don't watch if you're depressed about the state of your failed marriage...


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

yea - it triggered me in how my ex was culpable in the affair and how the husband had no clue...yea and i also hated kirby in the movie - i know my ex's ap was like him....yea - it showed she was no further ahead in the end..


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

bigtone128 said:


> then her ex husband says to her "some things in life just stick" implying she didnt....
> and when her former sister in law (who is an alcoholic sees her after drinking again and she says - you look down upon me, but look at you.....a line i loved was "life has gaps..you do not go trying to fill them up by screwing up"....the last scene showing her life being back to where it started is really poignant....a quietly powerful movie...



Great lines. I took the "some things in life just stick" line to mean that he would never be able to get over her lies/cheating. He said it just after his ex-wife, looking regretful, asked him "Do you think.....?"


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> Great lines. I took the "some things in life just stick" line to mean that he would never be able to get over her lies/cheating. He said it just after his ex-wife, looking regretful, asked him "Do you think.....?"


It could have meant that - thanks for a new perspective on it.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> Forgot Blue Valentine - which is not really about infidelity as the main theme - more about the disintegration of a marriage (the wife in the movie does run into an ex-boyfriend who is the father of her daughter which creates a crisis).


This was an excellent catch. First the guy makes the horrific mistake of marrying a single mother. Then becomes beta-ized. Here's an excellent review of the movie emphasizing the "Game" aspects and how they are depicted in the film.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

More on "Take this Waltz" - one of the scenes which really struck me was their Anniversary dinner. - Where all of a sudden, their silence becomes awkward. I had almost this exact thing happen with my stbxw. We used to meet for lunch twice a week (both worked in the same general area). When we were in love, words came freely but silences were beautiful too - just looking at each other and sharing a thought without speaking. Then one day - towards the start of my wife's EA - she looked at me and basically said "We don't even have anything to say to each other anymore". That was the last time we had lunch together during a workday. Of course, like in the movie, my stbxw was confiding about our marriage to the POSOM, while he complained to her about his marriage.

The movie's concept of the the WS seeking something "shiny and new" is the classic cause of affairs. And in the end, the AP is no longer shiny and new and the WS is back where they started.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> This was an excellent catch. First the guy makes the horrific mistake of marrying a single mother. Then becomes beta-ized. Here's an excellent review of the movie emphasizing the "Game" aspects and how they are depicted in the film.


Yeah, it's a good movie. Didn't resonate with me the same way as "Take this Waltz" but was a good look at a marital breakdown.
Until I read the review - above, didn't realize that Michelle Williams plays the unfaithful wife in both movies!


----------



## NotDoneYet (Oct 6, 2012)

I just watched Blue Valentine...has some infidelity but is mostly about the deterioration of a marriage in general. Really great movie, and a nuanced depiction of how many marriages simply come unraveled over time and die a slow death.


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> More on "Take this Waltz" - one of the scenes which really struck me was their Anniversary dinner. - Where all of a sudden, their silence becomes awkward. I had almost this exact thing happen with my stbxw. We used to meet for lunch twice a week (both worked in the same general area). When we were in love, words came freely but silences were beautiful too - just looking at each other and sharing a thought without speaking. Then one day - towards the start of my wife's EA - she looked at me and basically said "We don't even have anything to say to each other anymore". That was the last time we had lunch together during a workday. Of course, like in the movie, my stbxw was confiding about our marriage to the POSOM, while he complained to her about his marriage.
> 
> The movie's concept of the the WS seeking something "shiny and new" is the classic cause of affairs. And in the end, the AP is no longer shiny and new and the WS is back where they started.


This is so true of my ex as well....we talked about how well we knew each other that we did not have to talk anymore....then she said something similar like....I did not care anymore....the scene that really depicted my ex's affair was when they were having a party and the person she was having the EA with was fuming outside the party - while the unsuspecting BS was feeling bad for him. After he invites the dude to the party - he actually felt ENTITLED to his wife....that scene really angered me alot because I was reminded of how my ex's AP felt so entitled to my ex even though she was married to me....


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

There is another scene in "Take This Waltz" where the AP is disparaging the husband's work as a cookbook writer. The AP pulled a rickshaw for a living and was an "artist", yet the WW and the AP belittled the Husband's efforts during their EA. No respect for the marriage or the BS. Seriously wanted to punch the POSOM at this point of the movie. Great movie but very emotional if you have suffered through an affair.


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

Yea, the POSOM made me angry but also the stupidity of the wife in the movie...how could she not see how the guy was playing her? How insincere he was? I felt happy that she got her pain in the end.......the only thing I wished if it showed the BS in the end being in a happy relationship with someone else...


----------



## Farmer_J (Jan 15, 2013)

Saw "Take This Waltz" this past weekend. I have to say, it home to me. 
My first marriage was just like the movie in some ways. We didnt argue or yell, none of that. We were both quiet people...introverts. 
But she was attracted to a bad boy she met & left to be with him.
I suppose he was new, exciting, rugged, manly, etc. The traits she didnt see in me. 

Second marriage, WW in her affair bashed me with the POSOM...about my fears in life, sexual issues, etc. This OM also felt entitled to have her even though she is married to me.


This movie shows how easy it is for someone who is vulnerable to slip into an extramarital relationship. They weren't the couple that fought, yelled, complained or nagged......they were quiet & peaceful. 
It made me kinda sad to see how easily this could happen to a relatively peaceful marriage.


----------



## Betrayedwife (Nov 9, 2012)

I absolutely can not watch anything about infidelity or listen to songs about infidelity. Waaayyyy to painful for me. It makes me sick that it is all sensationalized and acceptable anymore. What the hell is this world coming to?


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

Farmer_J said:


> Saw "Take This Waltz" this past weekend. I have to say, it home to me.
> 
> Second marriage, WW in her affair bashed me with the POSOM...about my fears in life, sexual issues, etc. This OM also felt entitled to have her even though she is married to me.
> 
> ...



Well, what hurt me was when my youngest son told me that my ex said to him "it is so nice to be with someone who is not insecure". that really hurt....all i could think was I cannot wait until she sees his insecurities (which will be worse because "why would he hit on a married woman?"

Point of note...my oldest son told me over the holidays that her phone would not stop vibrating as he kept texting her....hhhmmm not as secure as she thought??? good luck with that....


----------



## Bugz Bunny (Nov 28, 2011)

walkonmars said:


> Not Hollywood:
> 
> Prague
> Mads Mikkelsen, Stine Stengade
> ...


I just saw it...What a depressing but great acted movie.Great actors...I must say it was a little bit predictable about the OC...I kinda saw it coming when she started throwing up and after that when they had the discussion he sad how he would like to have another child...

But there where a lot real life situations like when he first told her that he knows that she is cheating on him and her first reaction is being mad at him for invading her privacy by looking at her phone or when she was always blaming him for the problems but as in real life she never talked with him about that and it in the end resulted with an OC and breaking an innocent kids family (their teenage son who they talked to on skype while they were in Prague)...

A sad movie and I was a little bit disgusted with the wife at the end because she kinda saw how it was so easy to rekindle a normal marriage that was only a little boring,and it all was good between them after she talked with him after they started communicating and she even didnt want to go back home,she wanted to stay with him...
So instead of talking with him or filing for divorce she started cheating with a much younger man and even got pregnant and thats why I am disgusted with her...she broke one family and will start another one and probably wont be happy in the new one because she saw how she broke her husband and knowing that her OM is a lot younger (so they said in the movie) then her he will probably cheat on her and dump her after 2-3 years and she will be a single mother of two who cheated on her first husband...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

This is certainly a subject matter that Hollywood types would be experts on.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Not Hollywood, (Pinewood!) and not about infidelity, except in passing .. but it pleased me...

****leshell Heroes (1956) - there's a short section where one of the Royal Marines goes AWOL, and the captain (who's gota stick up his backside) goes looking for him - goes to his house, and finds the RM's wife and another man there - and realises why the RM went AWOL - finds him in the pub, preparing himself.
There follows a nice bit where the captain drives him to the house, asks how long he needs. 
'3 minutes, sir'
'That's not long enough. Take 15. Make a proper job of it. That's an order.'

Then the captain stands outside chatting to a policeman ('no problems here - he's following orders',' can't interefer with orders'), while we hear various thumps, yells, screams, etc, followed by the POSOM exiting via a (previously closed) blacked-out window, headfirst, and remains lying motionless in the front garden.
'Won't be so popular with the ladies for a while now ..'

And that's the last we see of that environment.

But it pleased me to see that some people at least know what the right way of dealing things OUGHT to be. Officially.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Just saw "Burning plains". Totally fvcked up.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I saw "Closer" the other night. From 1 to 10 I'd rate it 6. 
It was below average and a bit disappointing. I'd say it's the worst movie J.Roberts has ever played in.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Bugz Bunny said:


> I just saw it...What a depressing but great acted movie.Great actors...I must say it was a little bit predictable about the OC...I kinda saw it coming when she started throwing up and after that when they had the discussion he sad how he would like to have another child...
> 
> But there where a lot real life situations like when he first told her that he knows that she is cheating on him and her first reaction is being mad at him for invading her privacy by looking at her phone or when she was always blaming him for the problems but as in real life she never talked with him about that and it in the end resulted with an OC and breaking an innocent kids family (their teenage son who they talked to on skype while they were in Prague)...
> 
> ...



Saw the movie yesterday, sad one. But what happened to him at the last scene,I didnt get that.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I forgot about "serious moonlight". It's a look at husband and wife when he is moving out with the other woman. 

It's meg Ryan and Timothy Hutton. It's almost boring and then you can't turn it off.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Bugz Bunny said:


> I just saw it...What a depressing but great acted movie.Great actors...I must say it was a little bit predictable about the OC...I kinda saw it coming when she started throwing up and after that when they had the discussion he sad how he would like to have another child...
> 
> But there where a lot real life situations like when he first told her that he knows that she is cheating on him and her first reaction is being mad at him for invading her privacy by looking at her phone or when she was always blaming him for the problems but as in real life she never talked with him about that and it in the end resulted with an OC and breaking an innocent kids family (their teenage son who they talked to on skype while they were in Prague)...
> 
> ...


I found it interesting that he managed to get along fairly well with his father's live-in. In spite of the language barriers they communicated much better than the communication that existed between him and his wife. 

He had just about convinced his wife to give it another try when they were on the train and then........ 'buzz...buzlz... buzzz.... we all know it's OM calling her. She thinks for two seconds and walks away to answer the OM's call. Depressing


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> Just saw "Burning plains". Totally fvcked up.


Kinda grows on ya. The H of the WW was not portrayed as a total Asshat - refreshing. 

Here's a good one: Little Children
SAHD Patrick Wilson meets and woos MW kate Winslet who is bored with her exec H. Patricks W is a successful film-maker. 
Fair to so-so but it does show how the affair develops and the degree of commitment needed to run off together. There's other side drama that makes for an interesting film.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm on a roll. I looked over my video library and came across this one: Intimacy (2001) (very graphic) 

But the BH is named "Andy" - reminded me of a certain poster. The movie is set in London. apropos.

This Andy is much like another Andy we know.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Just saw "Wonderlust". It's not about cheating per say but of the 2 married couples in the movie, a husband is a serial cheat, and OMG, he said the line that handed me the biggest laugh in my adult years. 

After being told by his wife he was a moron and she knows all about his cheating, his come back is...."don't make my infidelity about you..."

Just....really. But to funny...in that it's funny because it's not, kinda way.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> Just saw "Wonderlust". It's not about cheating per say but of the 2 married couples in the movie, a husband is a serial cheat, and OMG, he said the line that handed me the biggest laugh in my adult years.
> 
> After being told by his wife he was a moron and she knows all about his cheating, his come back is...."don't make my infidelity about you..."
> 
> Just....really. But to funny...in that it's funny because it's not, kinda way.


Ah, Wanderlust. That Malin Akerman is hot stuff.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Buggs Bunny in drag always freaked me out as a possible infidelity thing. I mean, didn't he have a girlfriend rabbit? He kissed Elmer Fudd in "Flight of the Bumblebees" (Kill da Wabbit). He's a horrible example to young rabbits around the world.


----------



## Whenwillitend (Jul 25, 2012)

Probably not your deepest movie but I actually liked "Crazy stupid love". Probably the only movie I have seen featuring the 180.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

In a crappy funk tonight - kids are at the stbxw and I just didn't feel like going out (big mistake) so stayed at home had a tv dinner.

Rented "High Fidelity" - John Cusack, Jack Black. Not sure if this qualifies as an infedility movie - I think it does - but definitely a breakup movie, and a funny one at that.

I think the movie nails the "mind movie" syndrome of a breakup where there's another person involved. I've been having these all week - after going through 4 months from separation and 3 months from DD2 without any. Weird.

Anyway, a very funny movie - not enough to get me out of this black funk I'm in - but got me off the bottom.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> In a crappy funk tonight - kids are at the stbxw and I just didn't feel like going out (big mistake) so stayed at home had a tv dinner.
> 
> Rented "High Fidelity" - John Cusack, Jack Black. Not sure if this qualifies as an infedility movie - I think it does - but definitely a breakup movie, and a funny one at that.
> 
> ...


I have the clip from where Ray shows up at the record store posted somewhere in these threads. When I am more awake I will try to find it and link.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Here:http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/52361-i-am-not-into-yoga.html#post945759


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

High Fidelity is a great movie regardless. 
He was always dumped, likely for OMs, had to fugure out why.
Loved it.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Acabado said:


> High Fidelity is a great movie regardless.
> He was always dumped, likely for OMs, had to fugure out why.
> Loved it.


Yet he realizes that HE was the one who pushed his girlfriends away. Like his gorgeous University girlfriend, who was crazy about him (as it turns out)! He always remembered HER dumping him when it was actually the opposite. Also - he couldn't resist cheating - so he was as much a part of the breakups. He couldn't commit.

Once he realized what he was doing, things worked out.

When his girlfriend left for the Tim Robbins character - I thought the mind movies were perfect, as well as the "beating the POSOM to a pulp" fantasies (Harken posted a link above - hilarious). 

It was a good infidelity/breakup movie for making you feel better.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

The Squid and the Whale 

Semi-autobiographical story of two teen boys caught up in a separation. They initially take sides. 

Jeff Daniels discovers Laura Linley having an affair - Laura has "found herself" and is ecstatic b/c of her new-found "you-go-girl" success at writing and no longer needs Jeff - the pseudo-intellectual (kinda an asshat) professor. 

Realistic - lots of pain here. And a couple of "creeper" scenes. No one is attractive.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Didn't fully deal with Infidelity but "Spanglish" had the entitled WW who had the affair and then stayed in her room because her husband would not allow her to RugSweep the Affair.

Did not reach a conclusion so do not know if he kicked her to the curb which is what she deserved.


----------



## Bugz Bunny (Nov 28, 2011)

Kallan Pavithran said:


> Saw the movie yesterday, sad one. But what happened to him at the last scene,I didnt get that.


I think its an open ending...But imo one of the last scenes in the movie were he was lying on the bad like dead (I actually thought for a moment that he killed himself) was intended to show as that a part of his life was dead,that his marriage was dead and I think that the director was trying to say with this scene that the main character was going to start a new life or rebuild his life (the last scene with him going down the street with his suitcase)...

I actually love to think/imagine that he was going back to his fathers house to that young lady and her child...


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

rrrbbbttt said:


> Didn't fully deal with Infidelity but "Spanglish" had the entitled WW who had the affair and then stayed in her room because her husband would not allow her to RugSweep the Affair.
> 
> Did not reach a conclusion so do not know if he kicked her to the curb which is what she deserved.


I also enjoyed Spanglish.

While Tea Leone's character's PA stood out before my experience with infidelity, I now realize that the EA between Adam Sandler and Paz Vega was the more compelling storyline.


----------



## TheGoodFight (Oct 26, 2011)

chapparal said:


> Silver Linings Playbook is great . Stars the girl that was in Hunger Games. Also deals with bipolar (I think thats right). May still be playing. I ordered the book from amazon.


It's date night for us tonight and we are going to see a movie. Someone at work said this was the best movie out right now and it does get great reviews. I looked it up and saw it dealt with infidelity so now I'm not sure I want to see it. On the other hand, I heard the main character beats the crap out of the POSOM so that might be intertaining. 

Any warnings I should know about?


----------



## TheGoodFight (Oct 26, 2011)

Never mind I just found this:



> Coming home early from his high school teaching job, he found Nikki in their shower, having sex with another teacher, to Pat and Nikki's wedding song, Stevie Wonder's "My Cherie Amour," played on their stereo. Enraged, he nearly beat the man to death. Despite this, Pat doesn't believe he needs medication to manage his condition.


Probably too close to home for me, although I'm still tempted by the "nearly beat the man to death" part.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Election. Matthews wife's best friend told him they should meet up at a no tell motel. But the whole thing was a set up. Why???

Was his wife cheating??? I always thought so. Then his strange obsession with Reese Witherspoon's cha. 

Another one is "chasing Amanda". Matthew is a serial cheat and was on his way to a rehab of sorts. Then gets the call to find Amanda. Maybe the movie is called finding Amanda. Don't remember. 

I did see alexandras project. Spent most of the movie going WTF!! If you are into anime, check out school days. It's centered around high school kids, but it's twisted. And there are 3 endings. All twisted. 

And the second Asian drama to have cheating I have ever seen is sweet scandal or lie to me. One of those names. The other is a comedy, it's called coffee house. I don't have exact names for these it's just loosely translated names.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are a few more titles, if you want movies on cheatin

Sex and Lucia, She Led Two Lives, Sexual Surrender, Seeing Other People, Someone Love Me A Moment of Truth, Suburban Madness, Sex and the Teenage Mind, Swept Away, Sex and a Girl, The Sisters, Those Secrets, Veiled Truth, Upside of Anger, Victim of Love, Without Honor, Web of Deception, The White Countess, When Will I Be Loved, Y Tu Mama Tombien, XX/XY, and I guess we can finish up the alphabet with Zebra Lounge.

That should keep you guys busy for a while.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Well hate to say it, but its usually true. The sterotype is not entirely innacurate.

I have dealt far more with wives who cheated because they were cheated on and mistreated by their husband than wives who just got up one day and decided to cheat.



You people let talk about marriage and CWI shape your views. Many people have a misapprehension about cheating/divorce. "Walk away wife" syndrome is not as common as people seem to believe. Single mothers are one of the poorest groups in america. Lol at the idea that masses of women look forward to divorce and being a single mother.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewThingsGetOld (Jan 11, 2013)

I just watched Contagion...

cheating spreads diseases!!!


----------



## rasana (Feb 6, 2013)

Do you think that this movie would be helpful for my husband (who strayed) to watch? Sounds like it could be!


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

This thread just added some movies to our netflix list
Btw, i know you were speaking of movies but does anyone remember the character dr. michael mancini from melrose place ? Upon reading the title his image came in my mind. I can't think of a mo e unfaithful character. He had 4 wives and cheated on all, with each other as well with new lovers. I used to call him dr. cheater...he was so cute , but i would've hate to have him as a husband..i would've castrated him i think ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Igby Goes Down. I saw it several years ago, but remember Bill Pullman's character as the most sympathetic and endearing in the film. Fascinating, and more than a little bit frightening.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Harken Banks said:


> Igby Goes Down. I saw it several years ago, but remember Bill Pullman's character as the most sympathetic and endearing in the film. Fascinating, and more than a little bit frightening.


Watch that one if you want to see Jeff Goldblum in a much different role than he normally portrays.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Watch that one if you want to see Jeff Goldblum in a much different role than he normally portrays.


I like Goldblum, but he is a disturbingly intense nut and always plays a disturbingly intense nut, including in this film.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Harken Banks said:


> I like Goldblum, but he is a disturbingly intense nut and always plays a disturbingly intense nut, including in this film.


I'll agree with the disturbingly intense part. But he always plays good guys and in this one not so much.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

One of the most disturbing films in my childhood was David Lean's "Ryan's Daughter".
It still disturbs me today.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

FOREVER MINE, with Ralph Fiennes
Here's the Netflix synopsis : Cabana boy Alan meets the seductive Ella at an exclusive Miami resort and they begin a passionate affair. But when Ella's husband discovers her betrayal, he exacts revenge on her lover, sparking a deadly vendetta that will only end when one man is dead. 

I am just about to watch it the second time. Do you feel that the husband is entitled to kill the OM? Is the OM entitled to get revenge after what the husband does to him? How did anyone feel about this movie?


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

The movie "Angie" does not really focus around infidelity, but the main character does get involved with a man who seems too good to be true. It is revealed that his character is a cake eater. His attitude at that moment is disgusting.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

On the marriage & infedility theme, I found some more good movies:

IN DEFENSE OF A MARRIED MAN 
A lawyer's husband is having an affair. When the woman he is having the affair with is found dead. He is the prime suspect. His wife takes charge of his defense, but can she place his betrayal behind?

IN HER DEFENSE
When an attorney kills his lover's abusive husband in a spontaneous struggle, he must defend the woman in court while avoiding implicating himself.

MARRIED LIFE 
Wanting to marry his young blonde mistress, a middle aged man makes plans to kill his wife by poison, because he believes she couldn't live without him. But ,there is so much going on under the surface.

DEAD ON 
An airline pilot plots with his new lover to kill one another's unwanted spouses, but their web of treachery snares more than they expect.

DOUBLE STANDARD
Based on a true story, this movie exposes the fraudulent life of prominent judge Leonard Harik, whose life and career are crushed when his wife of many years, Joan ,discovers that he has another wife and several other children. Leonard commits bigamy by marrying his young assistant, Virginia, and when their daughter uncovers the truth years later, tragedy follows.

COMMANDMENTS
Angry with God after a series of misfortunes, Seth decides to break all of the 10 Commandments. Things complicate at Commandment no. 7 - "you shalt not covet thy neighbor's wife " - when Seth starts an affair with his married sister in law . 

SHE- DEVIL ( with Merryl Streep as the OW )
Overweight wife. Blonde, slender lover. Before leaving home to move in with his mistress, husband insults his wife about her looks : "I'm not even sure you're a woman...you look like a she-devil ! " The lovers enjoy a briefly period of bliss, until the scorned wife makes a plan to destroy all her husband's assets : his home, his family, his career, and at last, his freedom. 

Would like to hear some feedback on these movies . They're all streaming on Neflix except Married Life. Enjoy , and Happy Valentine's everyone !


----------



## BridgeOfHeartaches (Feb 17, 2013)

NewThingsGetOld said:


> I just watched Contagion...
> 
> cheating spreads diseases!!!


See also "Someone I touched ". About a couple who got contamined with VD as a result of cheating.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

I watched Unfaithful last night by myself. I had seen it years ago, before dday. Wow was that hard to watch. Brutal. Man is infidelity ever an ugly, horrible, cruel thing. Just awful.


----------



## RAN (Oct 14, 2012)

"Forgetting Sarah Marsahall" the movie I watched today, nice movie. Infdelity nicely defined & how to overcome it.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Anna Karenina 
There are four or five versions - I like the BBC one best. I haven't seen the Jude Law/Keira Knightley version yet but I'm going to watch it on Amazon later this week.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

walkonmars said:


> Anna Karenina
> There are four or five versions - I like the BBC one best. I haven't seen the Jude Law/Keira Knightley version yet but I'm going to watch it on Amazon later this week.


Because all unhappy families are unhappy in their own way, I guess.


----------



## J Valley (Jun 28, 2012)

Recently, I watched a movie called "Asylum" starring the late Natasha Richardson. It is about the wife having an affair with one of her psychiatrist husband's inmates. It has some similarity with "Unfaithful". "Asylum" was released sometime in 2005.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

About Schmidt. Not the central theme, but an important, if subtle, element.


----------



## baldmale (Dec 29, 2010)

haven't read the whole thread, but Damage is amazing on the topic of infidelity and the havoc it wreaks on the family left behind. Also has one of my favorite lines... "it's a pity we ever met."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

just saw Temptation: Confession of a Marriage Counselor

Very strong and show extreme consequences of GIGS and Infidelity 

Alert: don't watch that when you are feeling low as it will trigger you like hell


----------



## whowouldhavethought (Jun 15, 2013)

Racer said:


> Netflix... lol. Chaos Theory is also a romantic comedy...
> 
> Not too realistic, but it doesn’t “glorify”. Plays on the hypocracy of adulterers and finding yourself re-evaluating your belief systems and approach to life. My WW cringed... I empathized. Entertaining, but no film. Not romantic at all. A “traumatic comedy about relationships?”
> 
> Basically, he’s out of town on business and the opportunity comes up. Bad decisions, but he does remain faithful. Wife panics hearing a woman in his hotel room and he rushes home to explain. Ends up in a car accident and rushes the pregnant mother to the hospital. Ends up they think (and his wife) that he’s the daddy. As she throws him to the curb and goes ballistic pushing for divorce, he gets a test. Finds out he’s sterile and can’t have kids... yet has a daughter. Wife was the adulterer; best friend was the father and now she’s desperate to get him back. He goes off the deep end and develops his own chaos theory approach to life. In the end, he finds peace in the standard improbable climax ending....


What movie is this?

WWHT


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

whowouldhavethought said:


> What movie is this?
> 
> WWHT


'Chaos Theory' with Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## Bugz Bunny (Nov 28, 2011)

And yet another ****ty tv-show that Romanticizes adultery...I was watching the original dutch version hoping that the karma will do its job for the two cheaters but I guess I will have to wait the second season and hope that they will show the magnitude on both families caused because of the two selfish people...

So I am waiting now for season two and since its an european production I hope it will be "karma party" for the WSs...

Dutch version: Overspel (TV Series 2011â€“ ) - IMDb

American version:Betrayal (TV Series 2013â€“ ) - IMDb

One day I hope one director will make a good movie or tv show that realistically shows the destruction of infidelity and not romanticize it...


----------



## Bugz Bunny (Nov 28, 2011)

There is a new show about infidelity on Showtime called *The Affair*... I hope that for once this is a show about infidelity that does not romanticize cheating and shows true destructions and consequences that go along with infidelity...

Has someone watched the first episode and is it realistically portraying infidelity or is it again some fairytale cheating story???

The Affair (TV Series 2014– ) - IMDb

The Affair (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

